# I'm a CELEBRITY!!!!!!



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

check Mud Life magazine, current Feb/Mar issue, page 33 bottom right 4x6 - 
:rockn::rockn::woot::woot:

Pretty cool pic too! 


Everyone calm down, I'll do autographs as requested, please keep a single file line & ladies don't throw undergarments while my wife is standing there........:rolleyez:


:laugh2:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ok someones gonna have to scan it and post it!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I know right I wanna see!!!!


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a pic on my cell phone, but no way to upload it right now. One of y'all pm me a cell number in the next 10min while I'm at work and I'll shoot it over to ya to post up.

_edit_: Speedman, forgot I have your #, pic is comin to ya


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya wanting to see a pic. Congrats bro


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I got a couple PM's and sent it out to a few people, should be up shortly!


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Here it is!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

here it is!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! now can we see the one next to it too? hahaha! :bigok:


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

lol sorry jp work got busy and couldnt post it, looks good though, i been on 2 shows never a magazine thats pretty kool


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

I want too see that one too. Good eye


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting it up guys!



Polaris425 said:


> nice! now can we see the one next to it too? hahaha! :bigok:


I can! -  The one you can barely see is one of three in that shot.


----------

